# Server Build Advice



## ASap (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi,

I would like to build a new server focused to host single domain only with httpd + MySQL.

Which filesystem is the best for hosting PHP files with some static files? I'm considering about EXT4 or XFS or perhaps UFS?
Can we use MariaDB on FreeBSD 10.1?
What is the best file system for SQL? Is it EXT4 or XFS or perhaps UFS again?
Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## bra1n (Dec 30, 2014)

http://www.rasyid.net/2014/10/09/how-to-install-mariadb-10-on-freebsd-10/ indicates how to install the latest MariaDB.  The version in ports is older, databases/mariadb55-server, but could be used.  ext4 is a Linux filesystem AFAIK.  You can mount an ext4 filesystem on FreeBSD using sysutils/fusefs-ext4fuse, but it's not native.  XFS seems to be the one filesystem to rule them all.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2014)

Forget about EXT2, 3 or 4. Forget about XFS. On FreeBSD you have two choices, UFS or ZFS. 
 databases/mariadb-server, databases/mariadb55-server, databases/mariadb100-server.
 See 1.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 30, 2014)

bra1n said:


> The version in ports is older, databases/mariadb55-server


Hmm. Maybe databases/mariadb100-server and databases/mariadb100-client instead?


----------



## Oko (Dec 30, 2014)

yacsap said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to build a new server focused to host single domain only with httpd + MySQL.
> 
> 1. Which File System is the best for hosting PHP File with some static files? I'm considering about EXT4 or XFS or perhaps UFS?


Your bottle neck is network. I would be really surprised if somebody could come up with a valid argument which favours one over another file system for performance reasons in your particular set up. By the way you are on the wrong forum XFS is Silicon Mechanics file system which is used by the Linux (Red Hat 7.0) due to the lack of good native file system. Other file systems are Linux native file systems and should not be even used for data storage.



yacsap said:


> 2. Can we use MariaDB with on FreeBSD 10.1?


Why not?



yacsap said:


> 3. What is the best file system for SQL? Is it EXT4 or XFS or perhaps UFS again?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you!


This is actually an interesting question. Again Ext4 and XFS are not supported by FreeBSD (NetBSD I think can read XFS) but UFS is. So let me reformulate your question to fit this forum.
Which file system UFS or ZFS should I pick for SQL data base? Actually the answer is UFS due to the well known ZFS fragmentation with SQL https://bartsjerps.wordpress.com/2013/02/26/zfs-ora-database-fragmentation/


----------

